# Wireless Internet Connection with iMac G3



## funnyrob1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I have an old (circa 1990) iMac G3 (indigo blue).

I just moved to a house where the owner has a wireless connection. In my old home, I used a cable modem to get online.

I tried getting online last night, but to no avail. Do I need an Airport card? A network card? Did the G3's not come with them? I know mine didn't come with Airport included.

Anyone know what I require to access a wireless internet connection with an old iMac G3?

Thanks!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, depends on which iMac it is. If it is slower than 350Mhz, you have to buy a Mac compatible USB wireless adaptor. If it is faster, you can buy an original Airport card, with adaptor, and stick it in the wireless card slot inside.


----------

